# Zonas mais secas da região norte



## Zénite (3 Jun 2010 às 16:10)

Olá a todos

Estou interessada em saber, por uma questão de saúde, quais as zonas com menos humidade do litoral norte de Portugal.

Obrigado a quem me possa ajudar!


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2010 às 17:59)

Da região norte, a area mais seca deve ser as zonas baixas do douro superior/côa


----------



## Paulo H (3 Jun 2010 às 18:40)

É um pouco complicado nomear zonas secas no Minho e Douro Litoral.. Humidade não falta nessa região verdejante todo o ano! Mas decerto que o local com menos humidade relativa deverá coincidir com os locais mais quentes no Verão, portanto, locais de maior interioridade, de preferência nas vertentes E/SE resguardadas dos ventos atlânticos (se é que é possível) de forma a propiciar-se também algum efeito fohen. Mas sim, o Douro superior e o Coa, parecem-me bem situados, embora não escolhesse nenhum vale mais propício a neblinas ou nevoeiros. Escolheria um desses locais mas afastado no mínimo uns 6 km de rios ou ribeiras, e a meia encosta numa vertente este ou sudeste mais soalheira, sem estar completamente rodeado de elevações (cova).


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jun 2010 às 00:09)

Olá

Tal como deu a entender o Paulo H, o litoral norte detém uma das maiores concentrações de humidade em Portugal, daí que se torna um pouco difícil avaliar a grosso modo que áreas poderão estar mais protegidas dessa característica que marca o verde praticamente constante na região.

Seria melhor que especificasse, dentro do possível, qual a distância máxima do mar e ou até das àreas elevadas no alto Minho que provavelmente teria em mente, no entanto serviria apenas de ajuda porque até mesmo em locais equidistantes destas zonas distintas que determinam essa maior concentração de humidade, poderão verificar-se diferenças significativas.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jun 2010 às 06:06)

Não será muita a ajuda mas poderá dar alguma luz sobre isso...
O indice de conforto bioclimático é mostrado nestas duas cartas relativas ao verão e ao inverno.






A humidade é representada da seguinte forma para Portugal continental, considerando a média no período de 1960-1990





Também a seguir a humidade média às 9h no período do verão (não consegui do inverno)





Mapas mais detalhados sobre o litoral norte penso que só directamente com o Instituto de Meteorologia (a pagar?)
Espero ter ajudado...


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2010 às 13:40)

Geralmente em Portugal ( com a excepção dos cabos e pequenas ilhas oceânicas), as zonas mais secas coincidem com as zonas mais quentes, em especial no verão.



Paulo H disse:


> É um pouco complicado nomear zonas secas no Minho e Douro Litoral.. Humidade não falta nessa região verdejante todo o ano! Mas decerto que o local com menos humidade relativa deverá coincidir com os locais mais quentes no Verão, portanto, locais de maior interioridade, de preferência nas vertentes E/SE resguardadas dos ventos atlânticos (se é que é possível) de forma a propiciar-se também algum efeito fohen. Mas sim, o Douro superior e o Coa, parecem-me bem situados, embora não escolhesse nenhum vale mais propício a neblinas ou nevoeiros. Escolheria um desses locais mas afastado no mínimo uns 6 km de rios ou ribeiras, e a meia encosta numa vertente este ou sudeste mais soalheira, sem estar completamente rodeado de elevações (cova).




Sim, certos vales são mais propícios a nevoeiros que outros. Por exemplo, onde fica situada a região de Mirandela, tanto se regista muito mais nevoeiro que vales próximos, como também as temperaturas são mais baixas, porque Mirandela está numa zona relativamente aberta.
Não acho contudo, que sejam necessários 6 kms para ter menos nevoeiro... Até porque muitas vezes os nevoeiros concentram-se em zonas bastante específicas, segundo algumas imagens de satélite que já vi na região. As zonas mais quentes estão mais abrigadas do nevoeiro, das inversões térmicas assim como dos ventos, sendo algo baixas em altitude, mas situando-se geralmente em afluentes do rio Douro ( muitas vezes secos...) e não nas suas margens, como já vi alguém opinar. Sendo assim, locais como o Pinhão, definitivamente não têm condições para terem os valores de temperatura mais elevados e as precipitações mais baixas. Isso seria contrariar várias noções básicas de meteorologia, já estabelecidas há bastante tempo.
E as razões são por demais evidentes: exposição aos ventos e humidade do rio, nevoeiros, maiores níveis de precipitação,etc,etc...
Além de que os próprios dados existentes sobre a região, assim o confirmam.


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2010 às 14:17)

Uma das zonas mais secas da região Norte será esta:

http://img364.imageshack.us/i/imagemgoogleearthzv0.jpg/


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2010 às 17:56)




----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2010 às 22:04)

Sendo assim a zona mais seca corresponde ao Rio Ponsul/Ribeira de Aravil em Castelo Branco... se bem que também não exista classificação para as Ilhas da Ria Formosa... Talvez um dia o IM instale uma estação na Deserta ou na Ilha do Farol...


----------



## belem (23 Jun 2010 às 23:14)

É difícil definir exactamente qual o local mais árido em Portugal continental.
Existe mais do que uma região em que se atinge o impressionante ombrotipo árido.
Atenção, que um matorral pode-se enquadrar em níveis elevados de aridez e temperatura. E uma zona nua e estéril pode situar-se num local com idênticos níveis de aridez. Neste caso, o tipo de solo, pode fazer toda a diferença. Um solo demasiado permeável deverá ter uma aspecto mais árido, mesmo até em comparação com locais mais secos.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jun 2010 às 01:20)

belem disse:


> Sim, certos vales são mais propícios a nevoeiros que outros. Por exemplo, onde fica situada a região de Mirandela, tanto se regista muito mais nevoeiro que vales próximos, como também as temperaturas são mais baixas, porque Mirandela está numa zona relativamente aberta.
> Não acho contudo, que sejam necessários 6 kms para ter menos nevoeiro... Até porque muitas vezes os nevoeiros concentram-se em zonas bastante específicas, segundo algumas imagens de satélite que já vi na região.



Mirandela está numa zona relativamente aberta, onde o nevoeiro/neblina persistente ocorre por contacto entre alguma humidade existente e a massa de ar frio que se instala com frequência no planalto transmontano vinda de norte e de este, uma região mais sujeita à influência de massas de ar continentais.

Referi que o ideal seria o local estar afastado 6km dos rios, pela razão de se considerar zona propicia à ocorrência de nevoeiros as barragens até ao limite de 5km à sua volta (são dados com relevância para estudos de impacte ambiental, caso se decida construir uma barragem numa zona de vinhas, olivais,..). Mas claro, referia-me especialmente a uma distância a separar de rios e não tanto de ribeiras. 

Castelo Branco está também numa zona aberta, planaltica, rodeada de serras, mas muito mais protegida da influência de massas continentais, embora também ocorram algumas situações de nevoeiro devido ao frio instalado. A cidade situa-se a uns 15/20km em linha recta do Tejo e mesmo assim, diria que pelo menos em 1/3 dos casos o nevoeiro por aqui tem origem no Tejo expandindo-se até aqui (com vento SW chega a transportar algum cheiro a celulose de vila velha de rodâo, prenúncio de chuva por aqui  ), dissipando-se primeiro na cidade e por fim nas terras baixas da bacia do Tejo e seus afluentes.


----------



## belem (24 Jun 2010 às 18:02)

Paulo H disse:


> Referi que o ideal seria o local estar afastado 6km dos rios, pela razão de se considerar zona propicia à ocorrência de nevoeiros as barragens até ao limite de 5km à sua volta (são dados com relevância para estudos de impacte ambiental, caso se decida construir uma barragem numa zona de vinhas, olivais,..). Mas claro, referia-me especialmente a uma distância a separar de rios e não tanto de ribeiras. .



Claro que esses 5 kms variam de acordo com muitos factores.
Por exemplo, o tamanho da massa de água e o tipo de relevo em redor dessa zona. Zonas com montanhas e encostas, recebem menos influência das massas de água, sobretudo nas vertentes opostas.
Assim a distância pode-se ver bastante reduzida.



Paulo H disse:


> Castelo Branco está também numa zona aberta, planaltica, rodeada de serras, mas muito mais protegida da influência de massas continentais, embora também ocorram algumas situações de nevoeiro devido ao frio instalado. A cidade situa-se a uns 15/20km em linha recta do Tejo e mesmo assim, diria que pelo menos em 1/3 dos casos o nevoeiro por aqui tem origem no Tejo expandindo-se até aqui (com vento SW chega a transportar algum cheiro a celulose de vila velha de rodâo, prenúncio de chuva por aqui  ), dissipando-se primeiro na cidade e por fim nas terras baixas da bacia do Tejo e seus afluentes.



Sim, o nevoeiro aí também tem um carácter local, não se registando assim em toda a bacia interior do Tejo, mas sobretudo em locais mais expostos a esses fenómenos.
A Leste de Rosmaninhal, por exemplo e sobretudo nas encostas baixas dos afluentes ( que ocupam a maior parte da região), predomina mais a clareza  da atmosfera.


----------

